# From: The Lighter Side of Science



## 94Magna_Tom (Feb 23, 2021)

Haha! Or this!


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Haha! Or this!


That's dog abuse! People will laugh at him and poodles definitely do not like to be laughed AT.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)




----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

94Magna_Tom said:


> Haha! Or this!


So THAT's how Pendleton blankets are made, huh


----------



## Deere (Jun 25, 2021)

PeggyTheParti said:


> View attachment 481166


She doesn't look very happy with you lol.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Deere said:


> She doesn't look very happy with you lol.


Just frozen, waiting for a treat. But she _definitely_ didn’t love that coat. Lol. It’s remained in the closet ever since.


----------



## Basil_the_Spoo (Sep 1, 2020)

Yes, lol


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

This lasted a hot 5 seconds


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm going to echo Deere and say that is not a happy pup.


----------

